# BroadBand speed - HELP Needed!



## Me&MrsJones (Sep 25, 2016)

Apologies in advance because this is a duplicate of my other post, which I realise people may not view... hence the post!

Me and Mrs J have decided upon La Romana. We have a great plot and new build lined up, but, in the meantime we will be renting in La Romana also... but the internet is absolutely critical to my business success.

Can anyone offer me any indication of broadband speeds in the area? Vodafone didnt want to know when I called in their shop and searching the websites of Movistar and CableWorld didnt help as I dont speak Spanish yet... google translate helps so far but some things get lost in translation!

I really am worried that if I am getting less than say 6MB connection speed with a good bandwidth, then I am going to struggle to work... and I dont want to find myself stuck!

Someone mentioned about a small satellite dish that connects ot wifi... I am grateful for info on this system and any other BB related matter that will help me.

Many thanks in advance


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

I've posted this several times but we have Amena Case - Broadband from a SIM. We get 12down and 7up but we are on the edge of 4g so we often end up at 3g.
That's your bandwidth, ping times are OK but I haven't seen anywhere in Spain with really great pings, that includes Fibre connects near us.

Looking at the Cobertura on the Amena site looks like you'll be good for 4g in La Romana os happy days. 

Google --- Amena Casa ---- It's the first search result. 

Amena is an online branding for Orange to compete in the market.. Like Currys and Dixons 

PM me if you struggle to find it online.


----------



## Me&MrsJones (Sep 25, 2016)

Piers that is brilliant thank you. I have had a couple of responses about dishes but the Amena Casa solution seems to be far better for me, least of all because I can simply take the router with me initially when we eventually move in to our new home.

Really appreciate the note and apologies for requesting info that has already been posted.


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

I would imagine there is a Movistar shop fairly near to you. Someone in there may speak English. I am with them and my non fibre speed is 17 meg. There is a service called WiMAX too which has like a dish and there is no need for a landline. I think speed is ok with this too. With my Movistar I also get 2 mobile sims included. Any other landline based internet broadband service runs off the back of Movistar so if you have problems you get them both blaming each other which doesn't help!


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

With wifi your dish/antenna needs to be in line of site of the next relay point.

Dedicated sat internet is quite fast but its expensive and your download limits are quite small.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

bob_bob said:


> With wifi your dish/antenna needs to be in line of site of the next relay point.
> 
> Dedicated sat internet is quite fast but its expensive and your download limits are quite small.


[pedant]

Actually that's WiMax not WiFi

[/pedant]


----------



## Me&MrsJones (Sep 25, 2016)

Thanks for all the info again. I will look in to the Movistar option also


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

snikpoh said:


> [pedant]
> 
> Actually that's WiMax not WiFi
> 
> [/pedant]


It is WiMax which actually is a WiFi connection

_'Wi-Fi
ˈwʌɪfʌɪ/
nountrademark
noun: wifi

a facility allowing computers, smartphones, or other devices to connect to the Internet or communicate with one another wirelessly within a particular area.'_

You still need line of site / point to point to the other relay unless your living next door to a powerful wireless router/modem you can piggy back or within range of a good 4g transmitter (forget 3g)

_'WiMAX is a wireless technology put forth by the WiMAX Forum that is one of the technologies that is being used for 4G networks. It can be used in both point to point and the typical WAN type configurations that are also used by 2G and 3G mobile network carriers. Its formal name is IEEE standard 802.16.'_

I'm a pedantic radio ham  hihi and 73


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

Just keep in mind that some ISP massively oversell bandwidth and despite their claimed figures they have only a limited amount of bandwidth. Bandwidth costs, you'll see that in almost all packages, consider the company that may offer you 10Mbps but in reality they themselves have only bought a 100Mbps connection... Sure not all their users are calling for bandwidth all the time but they may do.

It's very simplistic as the topology may not be arranged as basically as this and any good ISP will be bringing their data from multiple sources to route to different users but 100 users only goes in to 100Mbps so many ways. 

Bigger ISP's clearly have access to funds and desire to feed large numbers of users...


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

I am with Movistar's high speed fibre optic internet service and find it reliable and very fast. I went to the Movistar office in town and there was a person that spoke perfect english and the service was installed within 3 days, for free!

It's €58 per month but I also use it for internet TV and internet radio. It also includes a phone line with free calls within Spain. 

Steve


----------



## st3v3y (Aug 27, 2015)

tebo53 said:


> I am with Movistar's high speed fibre optic internet service and find it reliable and very fast. I went to the Movistar office in town and there was a person that spoke perfect english and the service was installed within 3 days, for free!
> 
> It's €58 per month but I also use it for internet TV and internet radio. It also includes a phone line with free calls within Spain.
> 
> Steve


I was originally planning to move out to Spain a couple of weeks ago but for a couple of reasons have delayed the move and won't be out there until mid November. My house is in a fibre enabled area and I also have a local movistar store in town.

If you don't mind me asking, what documents do they need to book in the install? I need it to be my first job when I arrive.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Me&MrsJones said:


> Apologies in advance because this is a duplicate of my other post, which I realise people may not view... hence the post!
> 
> Me and Mrs J have decided upon La Romana. We have a great plot and new build lined up, but, in the meantime we will be renting in La Romana also... but the internet is absolutely critical to my business success.
> 
> ...


I live in a remote location in the Costa Blanca mountains and have been using satellite internet for over four years. It's fast and reliable but can be expensive if you need to download more than 25gb a month. Here's the web link to my provider, which gives a UK IP address (you can download UK TV): https://www.europasat.com/what-is-satellite-broadband-internet/networks/tooway-broadband/


----------



## Me&MrsJones (Sep 25, 2016)

Thank you all, again, very interesting reading and very helpful. I will be closer to knowing which way I am going in November when we arrive!

Appreciate all the feedback


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

st3v3y said:


> I was originally planning to move out to Spain a couple of weeks ago but for a couple of reasons have delayed the move and won't be out there until mid November. My house is in a fibre enabled area and I also have a local movistar store in town.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, what documents do they need to book in the install? I need it to be my first job when I arrive.


They needed my rental agreement and bank details

Steve


----------

